# Is this the best Choir VST Library in the World? (Dominus Choir Pro Review)



## peakeleven

Is this the best Choir VST Library in the World?





Check out my video demo + review: *https://youtu.be/hN9tCiDlL-E*


----------



## WERNERBROS

Thanks Mike. Great review.


----------



## peakeleven

WERNERBROS said:


> Thanks Mike. Great review.



My pleasure, I have quite a few choir libraries now, and this is so fast to work with. However, I am still looking really much forward to StormChoir 3 which I heard is in the making!


----------



## Lukas

No


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you sharing.
it has such a beautiful tone.


----------



## peakeleven

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you sharing.
> it has such a beautiful tone.



Hello Ole, fellow Scandinavian I take it from your name? =)
Yes, I agree the tone is very beautiful and emotional. Still not the best choir for action choirs imho, but for legatos and phrases I have never worked with a better one. The EW choir is so boring to work with their wordbuilder, this was way faster and more intuitive to me at least.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## ptram

I've just started using the new articulations, but I think I can say: DCP is not an epic choir. It is, however, something that was missing: a symphonic choir that can articulate syllables, and a lot of them.

I think Voxos and Stresov's choirs did something similar, and with a tone that might please more someone, but not with as much phonetic content.

The legato part continues to be quite unique, despite the similarities in tone with 8Dio's softer choirs.

Paolo


----------



## OleJoergensen

peakeleven said:


> Hello Ole, fellow Scandinavian I take it from your name? =)
> Yes, I agree the tone is very beautiful and emotional. Still not the best choir for action choirs imho, but for legatos and phrases I have never worked with a better one. The EW choir is so boring to work with their wordbuilder, this was way faster and more intuitive to me at least.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mike


Yes, Im Scandinavian- Danish.
I was thinking maybe you are Dutch...but that is not Scandinavian  . Maybe from Sibelius Land?
I hope Fluffy audio will update the choir to SATB.
With its beautiful tone, it will be possible to record choral music.


----------



## peakeleven

OleJoergensen said:


> Yes, Im Scandinavian- Danish.
> I was thinking maybe you are Dutch...but that is not Scandinavian  . Maybe from Sibelius Land?
> I hope Fluffy audio will update the choir to SATB.
> With its beautiful tone, it will be possible to record choral music.



Swedish actually, even though my mother is from Finland. 

Ah, yes indeed that would be a great update if they made it full SATB. I felt that the range could have been a bit wider both on the bottom and top. And loading the voice types per patch would be amazing...I'm not sure any library has that currently?


----------



## OleJoergensen

I could sense the vib from Finland  
I think East West choir is SATB.....


----------

